# what car are we driving?



## chilled84

What you driveing and why?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

vauxhall signum 2.2 

want...

mazda rx8


----------



## chilled84

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Im driveing a honda del sol vxi 33,000 miles on clock targa top covertible, love it.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Skoda Octavia VRS estate

considering buying a Triumph Dolomite Sprint if I cannot find my Dolly is going to be a Triumph Stag.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Nothing. Because the cam belt and water pump broke 

I want a tractor. Big one, blue.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: what car are we driveing?*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Nothing. Because the cam belt and water pump broke
> 
> I want a tractor. Big one, blue.


You can get tractors everywhere where im from, Very popular in this neck of the woods.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

not driving yet as im 16, but its my b'day in a few months and i want an austin mini!


----------



## Nick16

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

im 17, got my driving test comming up in a couple months. 

got myself a 2001 Fiesta flight 1.3
quality little car. great for people my age. 
(has some vrrrrm too but ssshhh   )


----------



## samc

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

im 17 too. respect  

i got a corsa c 1.0l its rather like a lawnmower


----------



## rummy nose

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

MAZDA 5 ts2, 7 seats, loads of space & i dont need to climb down into it, just step in, handy since my accident.  

have to say though i miss my last car    volvo v70. went like a rocket   .


----------



## amy4342

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

1) Renault Megane  , but I'll be swapping it soon for either a BMW M3 or a 330  .

2) Classic mini complete with roll cage, zeemax wide body kit, bucket seats, harnesses, 1275 GT engine with twin webers and a nice bit of ICE. Soon to be resprayed in black and a multicoloured sparkle topcoat!!!

3) Classic VW Campervan, although I'm not sure if this counts cos its missing an engine and various other parts. Rust is a slight issue also  . Will hopefully be finished next summer


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: what car are we driveing?*



			
				amy4342 said:
			
		

> a 330



thats the other option i was going for. get the Ci version.


----------



## SunnyP

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Seat Leon 1.6 Sport but planning to change to an Audi A3 Sportback or another Seat Leon with a turbo.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Citroen Berlingo 2 litre diesel.  Because I can get all our sailing gear in it and tow the dinghy behind,no problem.  It'll also take a 100x45x55 Opti-white plus cabinet in the rear with ease.  And I'm not into cars...


----------



## andyh

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

A3 sportback, excellent "mini" estate which i can get my kite surfing gear in.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Ford C-Max 2.0TDCi - practical, family car.
VW New Beetle 2.0 Sport - wife's toy.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

My sensible family car     I AM into cars   





Tony


----------



## Superman

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

I'm in the process of waiting to pick my next company car, I was looking to get a BMW 123d or a 320d (both CoupÃ©'s) but not sure how much they'll cost me as yet.
I've got a pool car 1.9TDi Golf on a '58 plate, last week I had a Renault Grand Scenic for a week!

I've started looking into the golf bluemotion or the focus eco car as I fancy trying to eek out as much mpg as possible.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: what car are we driveing?*






Heroin Skateboard, Cliche wheels, Element Bearings, Independent trucks. Super fast, loads of pop 0-60 never.


----------



## Gill

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

1. Only bought it recently citroen C4 Auto 06'. PX my Smart for it, as need a family car now. 

2. Rover 75

3. 08' Fiesta


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Peugeout 306 1.9 Dturbo - my dad bought me the car, I really need to pay him back soon...


----------



## a1Matt

*Re: what car are we driveing?*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Heroin Skateboard, Cliche wheels, Element Bearings, Independent trucks. Super fast, loads of pop 0-60 never.




     I like your style Garuf.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Gotta love the skateboard! I need to learn some tricks to fakie though... 

Lisa, I had the same car! They're beauties!


----------



## Simon D

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

I've got the family car: Renault Grand Scenic 7 seater (55 plate), if I pop up the extra 2 seats up in the back, then there's no space for the pushchairs. Very economical 1.5 ltr deisel. 

Then for a run-around I've got an Audi A4 2.0LTDi S-Line (3 years old) just got this six weeks ago and not sure if I like it or not. Looks fantastic from the outside but doesn't feel as good from the inside, yet to be convinced!

I've also got a 2.5l V6 Si Ford Mondeo with the Duratec Engine(S reg -12 year old?) Which is great fun to drive and holds the road like it's on raills. (I love that baby, even with 125,000 miles on the clock).


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

Car: Honda Civic Type R
Why?: why the hell not, it's freakin' awesome


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: what car are we driveing?*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Car: Honda Civic Type R
> Why?: why the hell not, it's freakin' awesome


I can vouch for that!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

The wife now has her eye on a Shogun 3.2 Di-D LWB as she's after a horse trailer!


----------



## CeeBee

*Re: what car are we driveing?*

This because I love the styling (I find it quite retro looking) and it has a fair amount of poke.  Not as much as the M version though - all being well, I'll be swapping it for one of those in March.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: what car are we driveing?*



			
				CeeBee said:
			
		

> This because I love the styling (I find it quite retro looking) and it has a fair amount of poke.  Not as much as the M version though - all being well, I'll be swapping it for one of those in March.


My kind of car, sports 2 seater! the way cars should be.


----------



## bugs

Erm... Trusty old BMW 3 series and a Renault Clio (Sport, I think). Shopped for a replacement for the BMW earlier this year but didn't like any of the new cars at the time. The Mazda 6 came near (and my wife quite liked the Ford SMax - but I wasn't going there). Decided to stick with the BMW - it does everything we need and is a lovely drive.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I don't can't nor intend to learn to drive   Can't see any point living in a city with buses. trains etc. freely avaiable if cycling isn't practical.


----------



## mattyc

I wouldnt say i drive this but it is my car, is a saxo track car waiting for its roll cage.


----------



## Rowly

I drive a Mazda 3 Sport 2.0 petrol, i love the car it's awesome, it has all the extras, it likes a drink tho


----------



## altaaffe

I have now returned to the world of normality, after having a Diahatsu Charade GTti (which was fantastic) and gave me the bottom tax band when that was brought in for cars less than 1.1l .... and then a Clio 197, again awesome especially on the moor roads in the North of Scotland, I have finally succumbed to old age and bought a diesel Megane Coupe - at least it is a Coupe !!


----------



## Ejack

Just followed my dream recently and went out and purchased my dream car. Ford Mustang GT 4.6 V8. She's a beast and is the only thing that makes me feel happy.


----------



## CeeBee

Ejack - that is a cool car  8)   I bet it sounds awesome!


----------



## Ejack

She sounds very nice even with the standard exhaust. I'm looking ot get a Magnaflow exhaust fitted to her sometime in the future. She's a beast when you drive her she just wants to go.


----------



## Tony Swinney

Very nice Jack  8)  Bill Shephard Mustang (http://www.billshepherdmustang.com/) is just across the road from us, and they always have some beauties in there


----------



## Ejack

Thanks Tonser

Bill Shepard is one of the most reputable places to purchase a Mustang in the UK. They often hold events for Mustang owners at least once a year (I missed out on one a few ago) and are sponsers of the Mustang Owners Club and s197 forums 

Really nice guys and always helpful


----------



## JazzyJeff

I drive a VW Transporter for work and also share an Audi A3 2.0 tdi sport with the missus although this could be changing in a few weeks as she has a new job with a company car so the Audi will be going boo hoo !!!!!!!!


----------



## YzemaN

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I don't can't nor intend to learn to drive   Can't see any point living in a city with buses. trains etc. freely avaiable if cycling isn't practical.


I'm with you on this one SC
Nothing to be ashamed of 8)


----------



## paul.in.kendal

YzemaN said:
			
		

> SuperColey1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't can't nor intend to learn to drive   Can't see any point living in a city with buses. trains etc. freely avaiable if cycling isn't practical.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on this one SC
> Nothing to be ashamed of 8)
Click to expand...

Got to agree, too.  I lived car-free in London for 15 years, and loved it.  Living car-free is massively underrated.  All we need now is brilliant public transport countrywide - in my dreams...


----------



## TDI-line

Transporter and A3 sportback for me, but the van is now sign written and heavily racked now...


----------



## bugs

All the "car free" people I've ever met are usually on to me to be a taxi service and/or collecting or delivering stuff for them. I recall one occasion when it was pouring with rain and I was asked to give a "car free" person to give them a lift to work. Got to the top of the road and it was solid traffic. They had the cheek to complain that everyone jumped in the car at the first spot of rain (and cause traffic jams). My look said it all...


----------



## paul.in.kendal

bugs said:
			
		

> All the "car free" people I've ever met are usually on to me to be a taxi service and/or collecting or delivering stuff for them. I recall one occasion when it was pouring with rain and I was asked to give a "car free" person to give them a lift to work. Got to the top of the road and it was solid traffic. They had the cheek to complain that everyone jumped in the car at the first spot of rain (and cause traffic jams). My look said it all...


Aah - even people who live wthout cars can be miserable, grasping, selfish types.  Not me though - honest!


----------



## andyh

I know it doesn't count but i borrowed one of these recently for blasting round Donnington park.... Lets just say its was quick its a called a Lotus 2-eleven.





Funny thing is your head starts to shake like mad at about a 140mph 

And yes that is me driving!


----------



## GreenNeedle

bugs said:
			
		

> All the "car free" people I've ever met are usually on to me to be a taxi service and/or collecting or delivering stuff for them. I recall one occasion when it was pouring with rain and I was asked to give a "car free" person to give them a lift to work. Got to the top of the road and it was solid traffic. They had the cheek to complain that everyone jumped in the car at the first spot of rain (and cause traffic jams). My look said it all...



Lol.  There are those yes.  I bike in all weathers.  Last year I got a job 9 miles from my home.  first day I arrived at work at 6am and the temperature was -9.  Needless to say all the car owners chuckled.  they miss the point though.  I don't drive because I don't want to and am prepared for the consequence of weather conditions 

I continued cycling for the next 8 months until I got laid off.  Prior to that I cycled every (working) day in wind, rain or shine for 5 years to my workplace which was 8Â½ miles from my home.

Nothing like getting exercise without having to pay membership of a gym nor dedicate seperate time for it.  I was doing that 9 miles in 30 minutes and my mate in his car 15 minutes so I got all that exercise for the sake of 30 minutes extra a day and with no expense 

AC


----------



## plantbrain

Toyota Tacoma with big tires and 4 doors.
They do not make them with hybrid engines(yet).
Will get a new one once they do.

The other is a Mini Cooper. 

From there:

The Santa Cruz Blur




Litespeed tuscany




And a Cyclocross

No motocycles. I do not wanna be an organ donor and that is the best way I know how. I'm lucky I'm not dead yet. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## afroturf

If I could drive theres only one car I'd drive a MK1 Golf coolest car on earth. I'd choose one over a ferrari any day.


----------



## Behold

My beast is this rare little number. Its a Vauxhall Senator with a rare Irmscher kit and wheels. This is one of a handfull in this country. 

Its great fun too with a mildly tuned 3.0 24v engine. 

Ported and matched inlets with a 18% larger Throttle Body Full exhaust system, Filter and modified ECU. 






On other days i take the other halfs 300zx.

Its relatively standard other than filter and Cat back exhaust. It does have some rare gumbella wheels made just for the 300zx and the rear spoiler (Not my cup of tea personally but its not mine!!)


----------



## Robert1979b

afroturf said:
			
		

> If I could drive theres only one car I'd drive a MK1 Golf coolest car on earth. I'd choose one over a ferrari any day.




Maybe its the second coolest, VW brought out the Scirocco and Corrado to be the cool cars and the Golf the family car. Coolest car of all time is the Lancer delta, hands down.


----------



## Nick16

it wuld be cool if you knew what it was called. 

lancia delta


----------



## Simon D

Audi A4 Tdi s-line.


----------



## fourmations

mini cooper s (mine)

318 (hers)

rgds

4


----------



## flygja

I drive one of these... 




It's a Nissan Latio (Tiida in Japan, Versa in the US) It's loosely of the Nissan Sports Concept. As stock as they come except for a nice-ish audio system. Why? Because my dad got it for me and I don't have enough money to buy anything else    Hoping to get a BMW E30 318i or a Subaru Impreza WRX in the coming years. Sorry I don't have a picture of my actual car.

The wife drives one of these...




Its a Perodua MyVI (similar to Subaru Justy). A low maintenance city roundabout. Didn't have a picture of her actual car either, unless you want the "snowed-in" one   

You guys are lucky in the UK, loads of nice cars are low prices. In Malaysia, most people drive the local makes for cost reasons. And we're fast becoming slush-box land, not many new cars come with manual transmissions unless they're really cheap or really pricey (think sports cars and supercars).


----------



## paul.in.kendal

This is what I 'drove' in London for six years - amazing machine.  In the wet you could drift it round corners with all three wheels sliding, and I'd be looking up at the very lowest sports car drivers - a wild machine, so long as you could take the ridicule!


----------



## OllieNZ

After finding out how killer the car insurance is over here ive had to settle for a BMW 316. Will hopefully be getting a Landrover Discovery soon. Previous rides (back in NZ) have been a little more excting:
A done-up 1978 Mazda B1600 Pickup (my first car)
A 375hp 1988 Mitsubishi Galant VR-4
And my favorite and also the only one I have a photo of



A 1995 Mitsubishi Diamante 2.5 V6, 5spd Tiptronic and 20 inch wheels.

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Gill

changed cars a bit, 
still have the c4 and we just bought a Chrysler 300c diesel with the Bentley Mod's.


----------



## Garuf

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> This is what I 'drove' in London for six years - amazing machine.  In the wet you could drift it round corners with all three wheels sliding, and I'd be looking up at the very lowest sports car drivers - a wild machine, so long as you could take the ridicule!



Me and my brother put a moped engine on one of those, the gearing was stupid fast. I reckon it was easily about 70mph. Far too fast to be safe. I'd love to get my hands on another one!


----------



## JamesM

OllieNZ said:
			
		

> After finding out how killer the car insurance is over here ive had to settle for a BMW 316. Will hopefully be getting a Landrover Discovery soon. Previous rides (back in NZ) have been a little more excting:
> A done-up 1978 Mazda B1600 Pickup (my first car)
> A 375hp 1988 Mitsubishi Galant VR-4
> And my favorite and also the only one I have a photo of
> 
> 
> 
> A 1995 Mitsubishi Diamante 2.5 V6, 5spd Tiptronic and 20 inch wheels.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ollie


The Galant is a real supercar is disguise! The times I had boyracers sitting next to me at lights, revving the bits off their 1.8 8V or 16V Golf engines  I only had my '92 model for a short while, but the pace of it I'll never forget


----------



## Spanerman

My wee beasty


----------



## plantbrain

She has a Mini cooper Checkmate. 
I have a 4wd Toyota Tacoma with big tires.
We have 5 bicycles:
3 mountain bikes
2 road bikes

I wish they'd come out with a mostly electric/part hybrid small truck instead of those damn SUV's, I hate those damn things.
Electric motors have lots of good torque and other advantages for trucks. 

They just do not sell them yet. I think they will sometime soon.the cars have gotten much larger here in the USA also, the Tacoma is now as big as a full sized truck. They claim it's for safety etc, but you can do that without making the thing 2x the size.

I'm looking for a decent replacement for my truck.
Nothing really worthwhile in this pesky market.

Even a good efficient diesel would suffice.
None of that here either.

%$#^%$%^#$^%@

Tom Barr


----------



## Robert1979b

Nick16 said:
			
		

> it wuld be cool if you knew what it was called.
> 
> lancia delta



Pick on the dyslexic day is it    Sorry I put some posts throiugh word to try and catch spelling mistakes adn it does make some random changes  . 

Rob


----------



## Robert1979b

Ollie[/quote]
The Galant is a real supercar is disguise! The times I had boyracers sitting next to me at lights, revving the bits off their 1.8 8V or 16V Golf engines  I only had my '92 model for a short while, but the pace of it I'll never forget [/quote]

I always thought putting a Sunny badge on a Pulsar would be a good laugh at traffic lights. The


----------



## OllieNZ

JamesM said:
			
		

> The Galant is a real supercar is disguise! The times I had boyracers sitting next to me at lights, revving the bits off their 1.8 8V or 16V Golf engines  I only had my '92 model for a short while, but the pace of it I'll never forget



At 375hp mine would blow off a standard WRX or Evo no hassles and happily light up all 4 wheels. Mine was a slug compared to what some of my friends had, one was a 91 galant 450hp and another was an 89 galant with 700hp  and it was daily driven. Was yours the v6 or the 4cyl?

Regards

Ollie


----------



## JamesM

V6.. I only sold it because I saw a '96 Wagon, but then I bought something else totally random  I'd still like a Series 8 Wagon at some point... Angry looking things


----------



## Gill

Tonight Cheered me Up, Some little Chav in a Corsa wanted to race and I just flew off down the Pheonix in the Chryshler 300. Never knew a 3l V6 Felt like that, and for such a big car it felt great.


----------



## OllieNZ

JamesM said:
			
		

> V6.. I only sold it because I saw a '96 Wagon, but then I bought something else totally random  I'd still like a Series 8 Wagon at some point... Angry looking things


From what I can recall the early v6s weren't as quick as the older 4s when I sold mine the guy that bought only wanted the motor for his evo7 rally car as those older motors were built like a brick outhouse. My mate with the 700hp car was still running standard internals you wont find many cars with a stock motor capable of handling that kind of power.
When I bought the Diamante it was a toss up between that and a 96 VR4 sedan my budget got the better of me in the end the Diamante was half the price they have the same motor without the turbos.

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Superman

I'm waiting on delivery of a brand new BMW 118d CoupÃ© M Sport, due mid-April.   

Currently driving around in a pool car Golf


----------



## Gill

Superman said:
			
		

> I'm waiting on delivery of a brand new BMW 118d CoupÃ© M Sport, due mid-April.
> 
> Currently driving around in a pool car Golf



oh i loved driving that car when i had one


----------



## Mr T

My monster. 5.0L 32 valve planet killer just over 120K on the clock. A fair weather cruiser.





The 'lil go cart. 698cc turbocharged engine. 55mpg, 6 speed tiptronic. Nearly 90K on the clock. Owned it since new and used to commute almost 100 miles a day in it! Only just had to replace the front tyres at 88K! Got 45K out of the first set rears and its rear wheel drive! (Yes, the roof comes off in two halves and fits in the boot, bring on the sun!)





Tesco


----------



## sanj

Mini Cooper because it doesnt look like most other cars, its not big, parking in my area is a pain, its really a BMW, er and it keeps its value well and erm and my friend Julie says they are gay and well i disagreed and bought it anyway. If in the end it does turn out to be gay, I dont care I'll love my car anyway!


----------



## Mowze

Ejack said:
			
		

> Just followed my dream recently and went out and purchased my dream car. Ford Mustang GT 4.6 V8. She's a beast and is the only thing that makes me feel happy.



 The things I would do to own that car!


I have a temporary old 1.4 fiat bravo now until I can afford something a bit nicer and more economical. Does a good job and iv learned to love it but I have until october when the MOT runs out and it wouldnt be economically viable to get it through its next MOT.


----------



## JamesM

Ooooh, Mowze, that looks like a lucky escape...


----------



## ghostsword

Me:
Pinnacle 3.0 Mean Streak





Failed my driving license test so many times, that it hurts me to try again..


----------



## mlgt

Dont give up. Then you can drive the LFKC all around the LFS 

Go go go !!


----------



## Ben M

As i'm only 14, i think it would be unwise for me to have a car.   but my mum has a Vauxhall Zafira 1.6 petrol, and my dad has a Honda Transalp 650 and a CCM 604 Enduro. he used to have an FJ 1100 AND AN FJ 1200, but now he doesn't like really fast bikes.   he rebuilt a classic Triumph speed twin as well, but he sold that. when i'm older i'm going to get a CCM   990 sm.  

cheers


----------



## chilled84

I  think my topic needs back on track! I said what car! Not what bicycle, mortorbike are you driveing lol.


----------



## nry

X plate Alfa 156 2.0 Twin Spark....temporarily whilst we either rebuild the engine from my Astra or change the car entirely...


----------



## ghostsword

chilled84 said:
			
		

> I  think my topic needs back on track! I said what car! Not what bicycle, mortorbike are you driveing lol.



It is my form of transport.. LOL.. but you are right, what car that was the question..


----------



## Behold

I thought i would update with my new car..... Like some i don't car about the price of fuel so here is my new beast....

5.7v8 with about 400BHP. Whats soo great is i can drive it all day long at 2000rpm and still be going quickly and the car is still having a rest. Makes it a pleasure to drive.


----------



## Superman

My 10 plate 1 Series BMW CoupÃ© got delivered the other week.
It's the mutt's nutts!


----------



## Nick16

im 17 and driving a 2001 fiesta.  55K on the clock currently. 

As you can see, its not quite standard....    










cheers


----------



## chilled84

Nick16 said:
			
		

> im 17 and driving a 2001 fiesta.  55K on the clock currently.
> 
> As you can see, its not quite standard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers



Whats not standard? The wheels right?


----------



## mlgt

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Nick16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im 17 and driving a 2001 fiesta.  55K on the clock currently.
> 
> As you can see, its not quite standard....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats not standard? The wheels right?
Click to expand...


LOL!!!


----------



## Nick16

(obviously you cant see all these in the photos but..) 

alloys
No side black strips
De-tangoed the front inicators
Smoke side indicators (done since pic was taken) 
New black/red for badges all round, instead of blue, including steering wheel (again done since pic was taken) 
Full audio, including 6x9's, door speakers, tweeters, amp, sub, headunit etc. 
Xenon sidelights. 
New interior lights, and numberplate lights. 
Red (colour coded) side air vents.


----------



## chilled84

Nick16 said:
			
		

> (obviously you cant see all these in the photos but..)
> 
> alloys
> No side black strips
> De-tangoed the front inicators
> Smoke side indicators (done since pic was taken)
> New black/red for badges all round, instead of blue, including steering wheel (again done since pic was taken)
> Full audio, including 6x9's, door speakers, tweeters, amp, sub, headunit etc.
> Xenon sidelights.
> New interior lights, and numberplate lights.
> Red (colour coded) side air vents.


and a prang in ya first few yrs with all said mods! Priceless!


----------



## JamesM

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Nick16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (obviously you cant see all these in the photos but..)
> 
> alloys
> No side black strips
> De-tangoed the front inicators
> Smoke side indicators (done since pic was taken)
> New black/red for badges all round, instead of blue, including steering wheel (again done since pic was taken)
> Full audio, including 6x9's, door speakers, tweeters, amp, sub, headunit etc.
> Xenon sidelights.
> New interior lights, and numberplate lights.
> Red (colour coded) side air vents.
> 
> 
> 
> and a prang in ya first few yrs with all said mods! Priceless!
Click to expand...

And no insurance payout because the car is modded...


----------



## mlgt

But would they class as modifications? I see them more as visual upgrades


----------



## Nick16

the wheels would, but thats about it. 

its anything that affects the performance or the handling of the car. 

seeing as my insurance company went bust and didnt even send me a letter or email, i dont really care anymore! 
Â£1600 for a 17 year old is robbery. no wonder no-one tells them about mods.


----------



## murph

Steering wheel could be an issue, if you've removed an airbag original.

Removing a safety device, INS companies don't like it.


----------



## Nick16

no no, there is a small ford badge on the steering wheel, which i have just swapped for a black and red ford badge. i havent taken the wheel off/apart at all!


----------



## murph

Ha! It's all good then!


----------



## JamesM

afaik, any mods are frowned upon by most insurance companies if you don't tell them as the mods tend to make the car more appealing to chavs and other idiots who like to borrow and abuse other peoples property. Performance, visual and stereo mods included. There's loads of companies out there that are happy to insure you with plenty of mods though.. check out tacky magazines like Fast Car and Max Power - they usually have loads of ads for car insurance


----------



## Nick16

they are happy to insure me but being 17 insurance goes to about Â£3000   a joke.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

Isn't the point that, if you don't tell your insurer about any mods it can invalidate your insurance?  What's the point of paying Â£1600 for NO insurance, rather than Â£3000 and being legally covered - or not making the mods in the first place?  

Maybe it's better to wait until you're an old fart like me - your premium will be peanuts, but by then your car will just be something to get you from A to B, and modifying it will be completely wasted effort...


----------



## Behold

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Isn't the point that, if you don't tell your insurer about any mods it can invalidate your insurance?  What's the point of paying Â£1600 for NO insurance, rather than Â£3000 and being legally covered - or not making the mods in the first place?
> 
> Maybe it's better to wait until you're an old fart like me - your premium will be peanuts, but by then your car will just be something to get you from A to B, and modifying it will be completely wasted effort...



Yeah it is nice not to pay much for a fast car!. I remember the days of 4 figures. now days im getting closer to 2 figures!!!!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

Nick

Any deviations from being a standard the car is classified as mod - you would be better of telling the insurance company, even changing the standard headlamps bulbs to HID, alloy wheels, tyres etc, prior to my Octy VRS I had a Vectra GSI V6, upgraded the brakes to EBC drilled and grooved + green stuff pads as the brake on the Vectra were rubbish, I even change the tyres from 215x55x17 and went to 225x50x17 as they were considerable cheaper - 1/2 the price - I had to inform the insurance company because if the car was involved in an accident my insurance would not cover the car as it was not standard. You might think well a tyre is a trye - piece of rubber, if its not the original fitment from the factory is modded.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nick16

i know but if i tell the insurance company it goes up to Â£3000. thats alot of money for a 17 year old to be paying. 
i wont be driving it next year as im off to uni, so i will probably put the factory wheels back on it and give it to my mum to drive. 

yeah my tyres went from like 165' to 195's. much more grip


----------



## JamesM

Nick16 said:
			
		

> yeah my tyres went from like 165' to 195's. much more grip



Yeah, until you hit a wet or icy patch  

Have you actually tried talking to your insurance company to see what the rise would be? Going up to Â£3k for a few simple mods seems extreme.. in some cases they usually just put up the excess. Try smaller insurance companies with only single branches too - these guys need your business remember, so they might be prepared to deal for less.


----------



## Nick16

Quinn is the cheapest. and remains so. Adrian flux is slightly more expensive. 

Most other insurerers wont even insure a 17 year old, and if they do its a ridiculous amount. 

They smash you for mods.... They assume everyone with alloys drives like a mental case. i like cruising showing them off   

'right arm on the plywood' gangsta style.


----------



## mlgt

Should dewiper the back and add a bee sting aireal 

Will make it look nicer


----------



## Nick16

yeah, i need to go and get a grommit for the back, and then de connect the motor etc. 

be sting aerial is an ebay job i feel. 

black or red, thats the question... cos i dont think the red will be the same red!!


----------



## mlgt

Just go black. Will be a little weird if red

Debadge it and keep a clean grill. 

Add aero wipers, they are so nice to have. I do detailing on weekends so have done a few simple mods on my Audi 
Nothing tacky, just the stuff mentioned above, detailed, aerial, clear side repeaters, HID and resprayed Avus alloys gun metal


----------



## nayr88

yeh well my ive got a weekly travel card..........


no car :C


----------



## OllieNZ

I couldn't believe the cost of insurance when I got over here. Â£1000 for a 95 bmw 316 third party   In NZ I was paying $1000NZD a year for my 2l turbo 88 mitsi VR4 at 17 all mods declared. Then when I decided to slow down a bit at 19 I was paying $700NZD for full cover on my 95 2.5l V6 mitsi diamante.
Ive just now bought a surf and its costing me Â£7 a month more thanthe bmw  





Regards

Ollie


----------



## George Farmer

Only mods my VW Beetle and Mitsi Shogun have are UKAPS car stickers!


----------



## samc

seeing as were on the subject of youths and cars, heres my corsa











i would love to slam it but the roads here are...bad, it only just makes it without scraping now


----------



## Stu Worrall

heres mine.  Mkii Skoda Octavia VRS 2.0tdi


----------



## andyh

Stu, you car looks cool! Looks like your house needs a bit of work though!


----------



## andyh

I am a real petrol head, and really love driving and going to motorsport events, here is small selection of photos i have taken:

Audi @ Lemans




Aston Martin @ Lemans




Peugeot @ Lemans




Day at Porsche UK, driving Porsches was immense!!!




Truly insane, the GT2 was a serious car to drive




Mr Hamilton




British Touring cars




Enzo - Gumball




P. Zonda





Thanks for looking


----------



## Nick16

im still tired from watching the whole of this years 24 hours. what a race!!!

best one in years, and an audi 1,2,3 !! incredible stuff.


that pic of hamilton is mind boogling. look at homw many little bits of bodywork there is. so much stuff going on! 
aero has gone crazy.


----------



## Harkle420

Anyone doing goodwood festial of speed? i think me and a mate r going! if anyone is and wants to meet for a tea or a beer pls pm me


----------



## mlgt

Great shots!

What kit lens are you using?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

*Re: what car are we driveing?*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Skoda Octavia VRS estate
> 
> considering buying a Triumph Dolomite Sprint if I cannot find my Dolly is going to be a Triumph Stag.
> 
> Regards
> Paul.



Quick up date - my Mrs has stated that I am having my midlife crisis - I say am going back to my youth. The picture attached were within the advertisment - Took delivery tonight of the following - 1977 Triump Stag 3.0 litre V8. Looks even better now she sitting on my driveway.

















Thx for looking 

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Garuf

Lovely cars Stags, always had a soft spot for Triumphs, stags especially.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: what car are we driveing?*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Im driveing a honda del sol vxi 33,000 miles on clock targa top covertible, love it.



Anyone looking for a new car? Selling up Â£2800


----------



## nry

nry said:
			
		

> X plate Alfa 156 2.0 Twin Spark....temporarily whilst we either rebuild the engine from my Astra or change the car entirely...



The Astra was, back in March 2010, put back together with a fully and professionally rebuilt engine, cobbled from the original bottom end alongside a ported cylinder head from (let's just say) a slightly silly decision to buy an apparently professionally rebuilt/balanced/ported engine via a web-forum I frequent.

1.6 16v now fitted with a ported and double-skimmed cylinder head, straight-through cat-back exhaust, custom air-intake and most recently, some Denso Iridium plugs (purely because they are rated highly on LPG which this car was converted to run on from factory).  Quite a few exterior mods and some interior ones to boot.  Standard output is 98bhp/113ftlbs, was rolling-roaded at 131,000 miles at 117bhp/131ftlbs, with luck it should hit a bit above 120bhp/140ftlbs in February this year when it's back on the rollers - 11k on the rebuilt engine, total 167,000 miles on the clock.


----------



## amy4342

Dude, we both have good taste   





This is my new car - I swapped it for my megane because I fancied a change. It's a Bertone Coupe, 1.8 16V, factory fitted LPG system with tinted windows - lurvly.

I'll be tinting the rear tail lights, adding a spoiler and changing the alloy wheels for something a little more sporty in the near future. After that, who knows?

oh, I also get to drive this baby around (it's my fiance's). Camero Coupe, 5.7 V8, it's a total beast. 0 - Oh My God as soon as you put your put down!


----------



## andyh

amy - how many cars have you and your boyf got between you?


----------



## amy4342

, ummmm, 5 between the two of us lol. I've got my daily driver and my 2 projects, and Viv's got his daily driver (BMW 523) and his weekend car. I loves my cars almost as much as my fish tanks. Almost


----------



## andyh

amy4342 said:
			
		

> , ummmm, 5 between the two of us lol. I've got my daily driver and my 2 projects, and Viv's got his daily driver (BMW 523) and his weekend car. I loves my cars almost as much as my fish tanks. Almost



5 !!!    
Was at Aquajardin yesterday for a very quick nose! Some of there tanks are looking very good indeed!


----------



## amy4342

Do you think five is bad? I mean, if you think about it, I've got like five fish tanks, so it all balances out!   

Oooooh, Aquajardin - possibly my favourite place on the planet. I might be going up there on Saturday - going to look at Vauxhall Astra Coupe parts I saw on eBay  , so will prob call in on the way up.


----------



## nry

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Dude, we both have good taste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my new car - I swapped it for my megane because I fancied a change. It's a Bertone Coupe, 1.8 16V, factory fitted LPG system with tinted windows - lurvly.
> 
> I'll be tinting the rear tail lights, adding a spoiler and changing the alloy wheels for something a little more sporty in the near future. After that, who knows?
> 
> oh, I also get to drive this baby around (it's my fiance's). Camero Coupe, 5.7 V8, it's a total beast. 0 - Oh My God as soon as you put your put down!



http://www.astraownersclub.com/vb 

I'm on there as nry too, Cumbrian RO


----------



## BigTom

Pfff, you can all bow down in front of my 1996 Nissan Primera - 187k, original everything, passed its last 3 MOTs without a single fault, gets left for 6 weeks at a time parked on a jetty in the Western Isles and starts first time every time I get back. Oh, and its like driving a sofa


----------



## chump54

pa... check out my sofa... 




only 148k... has built in booster seat for the kids too... oh yes


----------



## grandb3rry

This is my pride and joy and then some...honey  This is my girlfriend by the way (the human being one)


----------



## Nick16

when it gets warmer i will give my car a full detail and wack some pics up! 

ive been modding away so its all good   and all done myself. 

since the last update

windows tinted
headlights tinted
rear lights tinted
HID kit installed (you see me comming) 
daytime running lights (led's) 
red and black ford badges
painted the grille (mean machine now) 
smoked indicators
aero style wipers
blue footwell led's (better than neons as the run cooler and use less power) 
full audio system 

i hope to put in some remote 'button' locking soon, as im bored of normal central locking. im too lazy to put the key into the door.


----------



## Mark Evans

Nick16 said:
			
		

> you see me comming



not with all those lights tinted we wont


----------



## Stu Worrall

nice lexus there grandb3rry and one or two mods from nick!

I changed mine from a blue one to a white one before christmas.  It turned out to be a good move as they jumped in price by 22% on January 4th   


Skoda Octavia VRS FL by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Skoda Octavia VRS FL by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Skoda Octavia VRS FL by Stu Worrall, on Flickr

Then had the wheels stripped and painted in anthracite so one little mod to start with


White Skoda Octavia VRS FL - Anthracite wheels by Stu Worrall, on Flickr


----------



## Nick16

someones got the modding bug now   

ive tinted the headlights, but only around the bulbs so it stays legal. the outside 'glass' is not tinted. i will get a pic of them so you can see! 

with the rear lights, i taped the reflectors up, sprayed them with 'smoke' spray. thought that they werent dark enough so they got a coat of satin black spray paint and then some lacquer. 
the removed the tape soo the reflectors show, so its legal! 









i then gave them a tidy up (to round off the edges where the tint meets the reflector) and a coat of wax. 
i didnt take any pictures after that. 





as you can see, i have taped of the gaps where the bulbs go which remain silver (the tape has some black paint on in the photo, but thats what its there for!) 

so its all legal!


----------



## Garuf




----------



## LondonDragon

Garuf said:
			
		

>


Now thats what I call tuning


----------



## grandb3rry

stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice lexus there grandb3rry and one or two mods from nick!
> 
> I changed mine from a blue one to a white one before christmas.  It turned out to be a good move as they jumped in price by 22% on January 4th



Cheers mate! You've got a nice ride too! I wanted to ask you a question since I was about to paint my alloys too and in exactly the same colour. Lexus has some stock dark grey alloys too, but they are in fact dear.
Where did you have your alloys done? Any general tips you'd like to give? How much it costs in total? How good the finish is?

Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## nayr88

Garuf said:
			
		

>




LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL 



only car ive ever owned is a diahatsu charade 1.0 3piston TURBO oooooohh yeeeeh  gtti BEAST!! lol   

i used to be into modded cars when i was in school, but maxing relaxing in tesco carpark after hours doesnt appeal to me :?


----------

